# Christmas end grain cutting boards



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just finished six cutting boards for my Father's brothers and sisters. All are end grain. The woods used are:

Afrormosia, Black Walnut, European/German Beech, Jarrah, Hard Maple, Pecan(200+ year old), Purple Heart, White Oak, and Yellow Heart.

I guess this is the style of boards that I make. All are different. I personally prefer end grain because you can see into the tree rather than just the edge. As you cut up the boards the magic unfolds.

My favorite part is applying the mineral oil. That's when it gets exciting. Everything just pops out.

I still have a few more to make, ongoing process.

Thanks to everyone for the great info and encouragement throughout the years. Merry Christmas!

Ellery Becnel


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Those are very nice! You didn't cheap out on the wood either.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Andy. They have been all for gifts so far. If I wanted to sell them I feel that I could not get what they were worth to me.
Many people have told me I could sell them but no one has said I want one, how much. Not really interested in selling them, but
eventually I know I will. It is a hobby, and I enjoy it.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice looking boards Ellery.


----------



## preacher (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm interested in making some for Christmas gifts as well. What kind of glue did you use and what is a safe finish?


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Jerry, I always use Titebond II. Many woodworkers use Titebond III. I find on the lighter species, III sometimes leaves a faint dark line. Both glues work well.

I have only used mineral oil on my boards. I guess tried and true for me. It is inexpensive, and available almost anywhere, and easy to apply.

Thanks Larry, I really appreciate the nice comments. I gave them out last night @ our annual Christmas gathering. My Aunts and Uncles are have been really
supportive to all of us over the years. I was glad to be able to give back the joy that they have given so effortlessly to my family.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you too Ellery...

those are some fine boards..


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Those look very nice! And you probably can sell them - Etsy may be a good place to start.

We decided to make some for our Sunday School class, family, & a few friends last year so I came up with an idea to mass produce them (not original, I'm certain). I glued up a 'log' and sliced them off like bread. If I was going to sell cutting boards this is the only way I would do it for profit reasons. 

Completed stack - 








Finished cutting boards - 








Slicing on the bandsaw -


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Stick.

Thanks David. I agree. You would have to batch them out. Then it would be a job. I already have a job. This is fun. I look forward to it.
Maybe one day I will try something different, but for now I will keep going this way. Thanks for the video!

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Those look very nice! And you probably can sell them - Etsy may be a good place to start.
> 
> We decided to make some for our Sunday School class, family, & a few friends last year so I came up with an idea to mass produce them (not original, I'm certain). I glued up a 'log' and sliced them off like bread. If I was going to sell cutting boards this is the only way I would do it for profit reasons.




that's some undertaking that you carried off really well...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Arcola60 said:


> Then it would be a job. I already have a job. This is fun. I look forward to it.
> 
> Ellery Becnel


Thats the key to it all isn't it?... Having fun at it. Pressure mounting for me to do commercial and I just don't think it would be the same...

With boards like that Ellery, might not be as bad as ya think  Great choice of materials...and beautifully executed. Well done..


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Impressive gift, Ellery!!! Congrats and Merry Christmas!
Sid.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job Ellery, I really like your work. Making a some cutting boards is something I am going to do next year. This will be my new years resolution. I have given up on loosing weight.
:laugh2:


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Agreed on Titebond and Mineral oil.
I didn't go quite so far as gluing all my slabs together to make a log, but I did have about 6 different slabs that I sliced the ends off and re-glued into various configurations to make different patterns. That's a cool idea!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> Great job Ellery, I really like your work. Making a some cutting boards is something I am going to do next year. This will be my new years resolution. I have given up on loosing weight.
> :laugh2:


:surprise: I lose it all the time, then turn around and damn if it ain't right where I left it :no:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Having finally made one myself I now appreciate _just how much effort you guys put into these boards_! Great job, Ellery and David!!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

Ellery, those are nice cutting boards.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

I could become your Father's Brother, for one of your boards.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! Making cutting boards are fun. A lot of work goes into making them. It gets better when you find ways to make the
process easier. Then you get hooked! Looking for wood, seeing how long it takes to make one, trying to beat your best time,etc. Everybody
finds what type of project,and process they are most comfortable with. Cutting boards are mine!


----------



## preacher (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advice on the glue and finish. I wasn't if the glue should be water proof or not.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

preacher said:


> Thanks for the advice on the glue and finish. I wasn't if the glue should be water proof or not.


You don't want to soak them in water,OR THE DISHWASHER, but wiping them down with a mild soap and warm water and drying with a towel works for me.

One I gave to a friend he took camping and left on the picnic table overnight and it rained on it. In the morning his board was humped up a half inch. He said when it dried out it settled down a bit, but not all the way. He got scratched off the Christmas list. LOL

Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> that's some undertaking that you carried off really well...


Thanks, Stick! It was a fun project that I'll likely do again at some point.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Well done. There seems to be the illusion of raised & lowered blocks on the pictures. Is that intentional or just my "old" eyes ?
Which ever it is, I like it !!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

My gosh I'm surrounded by some serious talent!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Really appreciated the "log" approach to construction. Plan on stealing it for future projects. A great way to use up the cut off pile. 

Happy holidays.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Both Ellery and David

Really nice cutting boards!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks again! I still have a few more to make. I need to take a break till next year.


----------

